#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  1 knop bediening voor beamer

## frederic

Voor in een tentoonstelling zoek ik een remote bediening voor de beamer. Het is de bedoeling dat de beamer aanslaat op vraag van het publiek.
Het moet dus 1 simpele drukknop zijn. Liefst draadloos zodat we dit bakje overal kunnen zetten.

Hoe kunnen we dit oplossen?

----------


## speakertech

De beamer zal toch continu aan moeten staan. Een bezoeker die een knop in moet drukken lukt nog wel, maar hem laten wachten tot er beeld is, is wel erg veel gevraagd. Ik weet niet of er LED beamers zijn, die meteen beeld geven. Anders zul je je videoapparaat op afstand moeten bedienen.

----------


## renevanh

Er zijn beamers die via ethernet en/of via RS232 mogelijkheden kennen tot (beperkte) bediening, ik verwacht dat een blank of black-out functie daar wel tussen zit.
Als je die knop (via een laptop oid) op die manier kan koppelen aan de blank/black-out functie ben je klaar.

----------

